# Build problems



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

I try to use the command make otapackage and get

/bin/bash: line 0: cd: cts/tools/cts-native-xml-generator/src/res: No such file or directory
make: *** No rule to make target `otapackage'. Stop.

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mbroeders (Oct 20, 2011)

KeithN said:


> I try to use the command make otapackage and get
> 
> /bin/bash: line 0: cd: cts/tools/cts-native-xml-generator/src/res: No such file or directory
> make: *** No rule to make target `otapackage'. Stop.
> ...


I'm quite a noob myself, but I assume you've used the commands 'source build/envsetup.sh' and 'brunch' correctly? If so, maybe it's not necessarily a building issue but a file system issue. See this thread. I've experienced some problems with that before myself and finally just deleted the entire repo and started fresh. But as I said, I'm a real noob so maybe someone has better advice...


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

I was using the tutorial for ubuntu 10.4 here on rootzwiki. I'll look into your post and link when I get home and post if gets me anywhere or not. Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

> ============================================
> PLATFORM_VERSION_CODENAME=AOSP
> PLATFORM_VERSION=4.0.3.0.2.0.1.0
> TARGET_PRODUCT=full
> ...


This is what I get after"source build/envsetup.sh", "lunch full-eng" then "make otapackage"
I used those commands and they appeared to work. I am not using a setup like described in the linked thread. I am building with Ubuntu 10.4 on a regular installation with all of the files located on my pc.


----------



## mbroeders (Oct 20, 2011)

KeithN said:


> This is what I get after"source build/envsetup.sh", "lunch full-eng" then "make otapackage"
> I used those commands and they appeared to work. I am not using a setup like described in the linked thread. I am building with Ubuntu 10.4 on a regular installation with all of the files located on my pc.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't full-eng an emulator build only? If so, I can understand why you cannot create an otapackage. If you choose full-eng, and then just the make command -without the otapackage- does it run?

-edit- If make works, then you can always use dsxdia's kitchen to pack the system.img and boot.img into a flashable zip.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Honestly I'm not sure if it's emulator only. I'm just trying to make a build synced with Google, so it's not going on my device anyways. I just want to make a working build before I start doing that. I have used "make" with and without -j. Same problem appears

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

I tried to make the build for GNex I used maguro/option 8 for lunch. I used make it gave the error and I tried again and its doing something. Not sure how it will turn out but if I can run an emulator of it I'll be happy.


----------



## mbroeders (Oct 20, 2011)

KeithN said:


> I tried to make the build for GNex I used maguro/option 8 for lunch. I used make it gave the error and I tried again and its doing something. Not sure how it will turn out but if I can run an emulator of it I'll be happy.


Let us know how it went. I wasn't able to get the emulator running when choosing the maguro option, so I'd like to know if it does for you.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

The emulator didn't work with maguro. I tried the x86 build and got the emulator to run so I'm getting somewhere. Still getting that issue but it will build something. I may attempt to sync up with a build I can use on my phone and try to make a zip for it.

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

yeah build it for your phone!


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Tried building CM7, since I thought it'd be more straight forward than others. I'm getting issues with extracting all of the necessary proprietary files. I synced up with Cyanogenmod then tried to extract files for my device (fascinate) it looked like a few didn't pull. Then I tried building and it seemed to stop on a necessary file relating to the device. Should I be on CM7 or GB to pull the files? Or can I pull it from Samsung's EH03(2.3.5) source? I'm currently on a CM9/TeamHacksung ICS build so I don't know if that would cause problems.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

You can find the proprietaries on someones git im sure. sorry i dont have an an eh03 but i wouldnt be suprised if someone like koush had stuff like that lying around lol...


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Koush did have them. I have the samsung proprietary files downloaded and I'll throw them in and try building after I get synced back up.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

haha what do you know







Let me know how it goes!


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

After adding the sammy files it compiled for me and created a zip. Only thing is it won't boot. I'll check logcat or if anything seems wrong tomorrow.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

well either way GJ on even getting a zip! maybe you still need more binaries?


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah I have no idea. I'll play around and try to figure something out. I synced up cm7 and added Samsung proprietary files and built, do you know of anything else I should do or look at from here?

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## mbroeders (Oct 20, 2011)

KeithN said:


> Yeah I have no idea. I'll play around and try to figure something out. I synced up cm7 and added Samsung proprietary files and built, do you know of anything else I should do or look at from here?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500


If you download a stock rom and compare the libs in /system/vendor/firmware/ you'll notice a few (3 I believe -bcm4330.hcd, ducati-something, and libp-something) are missing. You'll manually have to add those after a build. Also, if you want the camera effects working, add a few files from /system/media (easy to find). Goodluck!


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

I just looked and saw the same files in both my build and a build that worked. Same file names and sizes.

I did however, see some other folders missing. I'll pull from a working cm7 and add them.

Still some issues maybe there are more files.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Guess what I did
















Thanks for the help! I just started over, resynced, extracted files, then pulled samsung proprietary vendor files in with what I had. After a couple of things it built and I'm running it.

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## mbroeders (Oct 20, 2011)

Congrats! Great job.
I thought you were building for the GNex that's why I thought maybe you forgot some libs. My bad, guess I didn't read properly. Anyway, good to see you sorted it out! Building yourself is fun, but can be a great pain in the a*s.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah it's okay I still appreciate the help. Now time to try teamhacksungs ICS/CM9.


----------

